# Food question



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I was feeding my Shih-tzus Medi-cal. I thought it must be good because the vet sells it. Then I found out that it contained a lot of corn meal and the vets sell it because they make good money on it!

So, I switched to buying my food from a pet store where just about everyone in the kennel club buys theirs. I changed to Go Natural Small Breed because Sam, my older dog, is a bit fussy. It contains 27% protein and has no grain.

But Sam obviously doesn't like it. I was adding cheap canned dog food to make him eat it. Then I went and bought some Acana Wild Prairie. That contains 33 percent protein and also has no grains.

He likes this a lot better. I am wondering if you think the protein is too high for a little dog. I don't want him to get diarrhea - and that often seems to be the result of too high protein dog food.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't worry bout protein levels = if the dog does goo on it- and it's a high quality food- just keep with it. acana is a lower level of protein then orijen which is by the same company. Go natural as well is a very good food


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

With mine I've found high protein is not a problem, but too much fat and we all regret it (some canned supermarket puppy food bought in an emergency had the same effect). As neVar says - if it is a quality complete food, and your dog is thriving on it, 'nuff said!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I don't know why he doesn't like the Go Natural. I have been giving him half and half with the Acana and he will eat it all. If I give him just the Go Natural, he looks at it and walks away. And he has been doing that for over a month so I guess he just doesn't like it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry to deviate..but i am having the exact opposite problem with millie. switched her to innova large breed puppy recently (i know..it was before i found out they got sold to p & g..) GOBBLES it up with tail wagging and sits by the bag for more. but...she hasn't had a truly solid poop yet, and its been almost a month. 

ugh.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

my spoo is underwhelmed by her dog food. i've not seen her thrilled with any.
she eats and is finished when she's full. sometimes she doesn't complete her bowl.
my other dogs are finished in 40 seconds. she in 5 + minutes. she's slow, she chews her food carefully.
now treats? omg. she's insane.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She sounds like my papillon, faerie. She is really not hungry in the morning, and her brekfast usually ends up back in the fridge. She may deign to eat in the evening, picking careful mouthfuls and taking them onto the stairs to eat. Meanwhile Poppy has inhaled hers, and is watching in unbearable frustration ...

Unless it's chicken, of course, or an RMB day ... I am gradually moving over to raw feeding, as they both prefer it. The cats, however, like theirs cooked, but I suppose they get their fill of the raw stuff out hunting the fields.


----------

